# For the BookWorms



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

So DP's thread about Hobby's really brought out alot of us readers.  Kuso and I were chatting about books and we thought it would be a good idea if a thread was started about what we like to read.  

I hope this thread turns out good.  I think there are alot of us BookWorms here.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

Ummm... i like everything.  I tend to go in "spurts" though.  I'll get addicted to one writer, read all his stuff, then move on to another.

So... everything from Shakespeare to Clancy to Vonnegut to my most recent R.A. Salvatore obsession.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

I love reading!!  My favorite writer is Stephen King.  I own every book he's written in hardcover.  I love his books.

I enjoy most books that are supernatural in nature.  My favorite writers are, King, Rice and Koontz.

Recently I broadened my reading and have read a few books by Patrica Cornwell.  She is not someone wants to read if you have a weak stomach.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

You know what i just realized?  I dont think ive EVER read a Stephen King book!  

I vaguely remember once renting the movie "The Stand" from blockbuster (not realizing it was like 40 hours long).  Needless to say, after having the TV flickering in your face for that long, i wasnt exactly anxious to jump back into the King universe.  Maybe i'll see what all the fuss is about, though.


----------



## kuso (Feb 16, 2003)

Jodi...if P. Cornwell makes you a little ill, Graham Masterton will have you in real trouble 

His best books that I`d recommend ( as per pm ) are in order...

The Tengu  ( one of the best biginnings to a book I`ve ever read )

Death Trance ( Possible my fav, and just about the only book I`ve read more than once )

Master of Lies ( the beginning of this one actually BEATS The Tengu......but don`t start it alone at night  )

The Manitou, Revenge of the Manitou, Burial: A Novel of the Manitou, Djinn  ( all have the same fucked up but funny as hell hero  )

Death Dream

Feast

Picture of Evil

Ritual

Walkers

Mirror

All of them are scarey as hell with supernatural overtones to them.....definately worth a trip to the second hand book shop if you cannot find them new 

Other authors I like to come.....


----------



## Dero (Feb 16, 2003)

So what is your fav King...I have read a few and Pet Semitary is my all time favorite!!!


----------



## Fade (Feb 16, 2003)

Robert Jordan's
Wheel of Time Series


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

Thats funny Dero cuz Monolith just said it in his post.

The Stand is my all time favorite one.  Its a long one but its worth it.

Second would be The Shining.  And no it is abolutely nothing like the most awful movie that was done with Jack Nicholson in it. I like Jack but that movie was horrible, it was absolutely nothing like the book and it pissed me off.  King was mad about it as well so a few years ago he did a remake of it and it was a mini-series on ABC and it was much better.

Kuso, I didn't say Cornwell make me ill but on the first one I read by her I wasn't expecting the gruesome descriptions that she writes.  I liked it though.  I am definately going to be looking up some of those books from Masterton.

I'm halfway through The Black House by King/Straub right now.  Its a spin off from The Talisman.  Not as good as the Talisman though, IMO.

Anyone ever read anything by Peter Straub?  I was wondering what he was like cuz he's wrote 2 books with King now.


----------



## kuso (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Kuso, I didn't say Cornwell make me ill but on the first one I read by her I wasn't expecting the gruesome descriptions that she writes.  I liked it though.  I am definately going to be looking up some of those books from Masterton.



Oh sorry...it`s just I`ve read 5 or 6 of her`s ( though don`t really like em...one is good but the rest are all the sam thing I think  ) and GM`s are WAY over her level of gore etc 

I haven`t read any Peter Straub, though I have the Tailsman floating around here somewhere.

Others I like are..............

F. Paul Wilson ( his Repairman Jack series cannot be beaten!!  )

Russell Andrews

John Conolly

Kootz

Micheal Connelly

John Lescroat

Robert crais

Dan Simmons

Jeffrey Deaver ( since way before he back "trendy" lol )

Bently Little ( a few good ones )

Jonathan Kellerman ( before he lost the plot )

And, any others that take my fancy at the time.


----------



## Dero (Feb 16, 2003)

The Stand sucked as a movie,actually it was a tv series...
Yes,all of the King movies were bad,compared to the books!!!
I also like his short stories!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

Kuso I read Blood Work by Michael Connelly a about 2 years ago and then I think it was this past summer a movie was done on it.

The books was alright, didn't keep me intrigued enough but the movie SUCKED ASS!  

I'd like to find out more on Straub.  

The Talisman wasn't your typical King book.  It was pretty good.  More like a fantasy/adventure type book with a King twist.

Dero, I actually thought The Stand movie was pretty good.  Definately didn't beat the book but I thought it was one of the better movies.  Did you see Storm of the Century?  The book was only a play script for the movie.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Robert Jordan's
> Wheel of Time Series



Fade, what kind of reading is it?


----------



## kuso (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Kuso I read Blood Work by Michael Connelly a about 2 years ago and then I think it was this past summer a movie was done on it.
> 
> The books was alright, didn't keep me intrigued enough but the movie SUCKED ASS!



I`ve downloaded the movie, but haven`t seen it yet...maybe I wont now! lol

I think his Harry series needs to be read as a whole series rather than individual books....his non Harry books suk I think


----------



## Dero (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Did you see Storm of the Century?  The book was only a play script for the movie.


Yes I saw that movie...It was a poor attempt  in justifying that expandeture!!!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Did you see Storm of the Century?  The book was only a play script for the movie.



ah ha!  i thought i had seen another king movie... couldnt remember though.  but that was it!  i actually liked that one.

bleh, i need to start reading his books before i ruin it by seeing the movies.


----------



## kuso (Feb 16, 2003)

Has anyone read the first in the "black oak" series of books?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Yes I saw that movie...It was a poor attempt  in justifying that expandeture!!!



Well to each his own.  I enjoyed it.  

I just remembered my other favorite by King.  The Green Mile
The book came out in pieces and it drove me nuts.  Every month another couple of chapters were written and released.  I just wanted to read it from beginning to end but it was definately and  book.  I highly recommend it.

Kuso that was the only one of his I ever read.  Wasn't too impressed so I never read another.  

I havn't even heard of the Black Oak series.  What is it?


----------



## kuso (Feb 16, 2003)

Green mile I read in the one book, not bit by bit....and I thought the movie was better  Maybe the little books were fun, but as one read it was toooo much nonessential info for me.

My fav of King was Insomnia



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> I havn't even heard of the Black Oak series.  What is it?




This mystical/horror series that was supposed to be what started the idea of the X files.....problem is I can`t find the first in the series ( which supposedly sets the whole thing up )


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

Charles Grant????


----------



## kuso (Feb 16, 2003)

Thats the dude....any good??


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

Havn't read any but I did read an article that King wrote about him and his work.  Sounds really good.  

I'll see if I can find the article.


----------



## kuso (Feb 16, 2003)

That`d be great, thanks 

Glad you did start this thread


----------



## frusht (Feb 16, 2003)

Bukhari is my fav author


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2003)

For all those inquiring about the Dark Tower Series

Vol V: Due September 2003
Vol VI: Due November 2003
Vol VII: Due March 2004

Oh and if you like the Dark Tower series then I highly suggest
The Talisman and then The Black House by King/Straub 

Those will tie you over till King finishes his Dark Tower series.  I am holding off until VII comes out then I am going to read them all over again, one after another.  They have been so spaced apart that I forget what the previous one was about.


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 17, 2003)

Hmmmmm.....

Penthouse
Hustler
Playboy


----------



## mesomorphin' (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> Penthouse
> ...




Sounds like somebody's bookworm escaped beyond (through?)the zipper again!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I love reading!! My favorite writer is Stephen King. I own every book he's written in hardcover. I love his books.



I used to know in order what each of the King books I read were, no way I can remember that now... I started out with The Stand in high school, the full version (yes there is even an abridged version!), 1172 pages I think. Then I went on to IT, the movie version of that sucked, plus seeing Harry the judge etc kind of ruins it 

My all time favorites, are The Talisman (read it 3 times) and the Darktower/Gunslinger series. I wasn't big on the bringing 2 other characters into the Gunslinger thing, and when he lost a finger from the crab things, well that f'ing sucked.

I tried reading someone else once, it might have been Koontz, and I couldn't get into it, it was so long ago I forget though. King, is thee King.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm halfway through The Black House by King/Straub right now. Its a spin off from The Talisman.



That sent a shiver up my spine, I HAVE to pick that one up! After the 4th Gunslinger book, I have not picked up a single book of his since   its been a long time for me.

The Black House makes me think of the Hotel they went to in California, with the knight and other various creatures inside. The Talisman was an AWESOME adventure type book.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> The Stand sucked as a movie,actually it was a tv series...
> Yes,all of the King movies were bad,compared to the books!!!
> I also like his short stories!!!



I have at least 2 of his short stories books, DO NOT WATCH THE MOVIE BEFORE THE BOOK. I made this mistake with The Tommyknockers and could not get myself to pick up the book after that, I will try someday but dang, dont make that mistake, especially since as mentioned they never compare to the real deal, never.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> ah ha!  i thought i had seen another king movie... couldnt remember though.  but that was it!  i actually liked that one.



The one movie I can think of that was absolutely awesome, was The Shawshank Redemption, I've never read the book though.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> The one movie I can think of that was absolutely awesome, was The Shawshank Redemption, I've never read the book though.



wtf?  that was based on a king book?

christ, this guy gets around...


----------



## irontime (Feb 17, 2003)

I read about 500 pages a week, I tend to go more towards the gothic myth stuff like the Ravenloft series, pretty creepy.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> wtf? that was based on a king book?



Shawshank is King's work, yep.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2003)

Shawshank was a short story but I can't remember which book it was a part of.  I think it was Different Seasons.  Good story and movie.


----------



## mesomorphin' (Feb 18, 2003)

Except for vacations at the beach and occasional long car trips with books on tape, I don't get much time to read for fun.  Confederacy of Dunces was good.  Anything by Douglas Adams.  Some of the best written stuff I've run into has come from women authors, especially Toni Morrison, Amy Tan, Margaret Atwood and Terry McMillan.


----------



## tidalwaverus (Feb 18, 2003)

I love to read but it's been mos since I read a book too much work. I have all of John Grisham books,greg Isles the quiet game and 24 hours perry o'shawnessy books are my fav


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

What do I like to read???

My favorite author is Jane Austin... I've read all her books & short stories.

I also like George Elliot, Anthony Trollope, and Charlotte & Emily Bronte.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2003)

B  -  What kind of reading is that?  Fiction?? If so what style?

I just like know different writers in case I venture out of my norm.


----------



## crunch (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mesomorphin' *_
> Anything by Douglas Adams.



Agreed. One of my favs. I even like 'The Salmon of Doubt'.


----------



## kuso (Feb 19, 2003)

What kind of books are they crunch?


----------



## crunch (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> What kind of books are they crunch?



They're hard to describe. Smart and funny. Some quotes:

"...Man had always assumed that he was more intelligent than dolphins because he had achieved so much... the wheel, New York, wars, and so on, whilst all the dolphins had ever done was muck about in the water having a good time. But conversely the dolphins believed themselves to be more intelligent than man for precisely the same reasons."

"Human beings, who are almost unique in having the ability to learn from the experience of others, are also remarkable for their apparent disinclination to do so."

"This planet has - or rather had - a problem, which was this: most of the people living on it were unhappy for pretty much of the time. Many solutions were suggested for this problem, but most of these were largely concerned with the movements of small green pieces of paper, which is odd because on the whole it wasn't the small green pieces of paper that were unhappy."


If you're really interested I'd start with "The Hitchhikers Guide to The Galaxy", then "The Restaurant at the End of the Universe", and then "Life the Universe and Everything". 

I'd stay away from "So long and Thanks for all the Fish" and the Dirk Gently books are a bit of an aquired taste (I enjoyed them).

Warning these books will turn you into a sacastic smart-ass.


----------



## Fade (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Fade, what kind of reading is it?


Fantasy...wizards and stuff


----------



## Max. Q (Feb 19, 2003)

What a great post, I read a lot of books!! I probably visit Barnes & Noble, Borders and the public library at least twice a week.

I'm currently finishing up Sue Grafton's "A is for Alibi"

I'm a Michael Crichton fan, I read his latest book "Prey", another page turner by Crichton.

I bought several new books that I'll be reading soon:

"Dragons of Autumn Twilight" by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman. This has been reprinted for the first time on hardback, it's part one of three books. I read the book when it first came out in 1987.

"Icewind Dale Trilogy" by R.A. Salvatore. I've always heard about this book and author, thought I'd give it a try.

Last week the library had a lot of hardbacks on sale for 50 cents each. I picked up two Sue Grafton books "M" and "N". Michael Crichton's "Disclosure" and "Rising Sun" I read those two already but had to buy them cause they were first printing hardbacks.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

The most amazing thing I learned from this thread:  KUSO CAN READ!

Best Stephen King book (though I only read a few): Needful Things

Best Fantasy Series (save LOR):  Terry Goodkind's Wizard's First Rule

Carry on.

Oh, and excuse me but I meant to use a smilie after the Kuso crack.  Please insert your favorite one when reading, thanks.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Feb 19, 2003)

Wahoo!  Dark Tower in September!  Yah!   

Patricia Cornwall - mentioned

Michael Crichton  - mentioned

Stephen Hunter

Greg Isles - I think was mentioned

Harlan Coben

OH God!  I could go on and on and on...

I also like any true story about criminal profiling


----------



## Mudge (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Best Stephen King book (though I only read a few): Needful Things



I didn't like that one too much, the ending felt rushed, 7 pages and its over...

It was ok, but I never thought to re-read it at all actually.


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by crunch *_
> They're hard to describe. Smart and funny. Some quotes:
> 
> "...Man had always assumed that he was more intelligent than dolphins because he had achieved so much... the wheel, New York, wars, and so on, whilst all the dolphins had ever done was muck about in the water having a good time. But conversely the dolphins believed themselves to be more intelligent than man for precisely the same reasons."



LMAO!!! A friend of mine tried passing this off as his own observation  I knew it was way too good for his dead head to come up with.....I think I may check them out 

Oh....TP....piss off

And you can insert this smiley where ever you like


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> B  -  What kind of reading is that?  Fiction?? If so what style?
> 
> I just like know different writers in case I venture out of my norm.



Examples of Jane Austin's work...
Pride and Prejudice
Sense and Sensibility
Emma

Bronte works...
Wuthering Heights
Jane Eyre 

George Elliot works...
Middlemarch
Daniel Deronda
The Mill on the Floss
Adam Bede 

Anthony Trollope works...
Can You Forgive Her
Phineas Finn
The Duke's Children


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 20, 2003)

The best book ever written was Steven King's _The Stand_ 

The scariest book ever written was Steven King's _IT_ 

For light humor I like Robert Lynn Asprin.  It's mostly fantasy type stuff.  He has a "Myth" series that's pretty funny.  The first in the series is "Another Fine Myth".  All the successive titles are plays on words with the word "Myth" somewhere in the title.  He also has another series about a Captain in the Space Legionaires named Willard Phule.  Yeah, it's pronounced like you think.  Pretty funny stuff.

More humor but of an outdoors nature is anything by Patrick McMannus.  His books are collections of short stories from his life.  You do NOT want to read his stuff in public because everyone around you will wonder why you're breaking down crying in tears of laughter.  One note, his stuff will be lost on you if you're not into hunting, fishing, camping, etc.

For serious reading I've already mentioned King.  I also like Joseph Wambaugh.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Best Fantasy Series (save LOR):  Terry Goodkind's Wizard's First Rule



That is indeed a good series. 

If you haven't checked it out yet, Like Fade99 mentioned the Wheel Of Time series by Robert Jordan is excellent as well. If you haven't read any of it, do so. First Book is The Eye Of the World.

Nyarlathotep


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2003)

Forgot about Tolkien - I read the LOTR series when I was in school.  I loved it and I still do.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Forgot about Tolkien - I read the LOTR series when I was in school.  I loved it and I still do.



Jodi, I am rereading it now.  Its as good as when I was a kid, in some ways, better.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

Tolkien is the best so far IMO.  I"m an addict!  Return of the King is amazing!

Another story that I absolutely love is "The Stranger" by Albert Camus...

Other than that I've been reading "Research Methods in Political Science".."International Environmental Law and Policy" "Classics of International Relations"....school shit...

I really want to start reading Buffet's "A Pirate Looks at Fifty".  Just never have the time to read shit I want to read anymore!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Examples of Jane Austin's work...
> Pride and Prejudice
> Sense and Sensibility
> ...




Damn B!  That's all the shite they made us read in high school!  I fukking HATED bronted...Wuthering Heights made me want to jump out of a window!  Jane Eyre wasn't that bad, but not a whole lot better either!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Jodi, I am rereading it now.  Its as good as when I was a kid, in some ways, better.




TP & Freeman...........I was thinking about re-reading it again thinking I may pick up more or pay more attention to detail than when I read it so many years ago.


----------



## mesomorphin' (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Oh....TP
> And you can insert this smiley where ever you like



Well, THAT doesn't leave too much to the imagination, in his case!


----------



## mesomorphin' (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by crunch *_
> Agreed. One of my favs. I even like 'The Salmon of Doubt'.



I think my favorite Douglas Adams book is Mostly Harmless.  
What a loss of talent when he died last year.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> TP & Freeman...........I was thinking about re-reading it again thinking I may pick up more or pay more attention to detail than when I read it so many years ago.



Good idea.  There is SO much going on in those books that you should honestly probably re-read them like 10 times before you can even begin to grasp everything!  A guy I know has read them countless times, he's like a friggin' LOTR expert!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2003)

I think 1 re-read is in order but I'm all set on the countless times.  I do at some point wish to have a life again soon!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2003)

For SK fans:  Dreamcatcher will be in theatres 3.21.03  

Even though the books are so much better than the movies I still love to see his movies.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 25, 2003)

I guess I've read plenty in my day...I do tend more towards non-fiction in most cases, but I would have to say that I thoroughly enjoyed all of Douglas Adams' writings.  I also like some sci-fi, Heinlein's Stranger in a Strange Land being one of my favorites.  I try to read everything that Stephen Hawking writes.  If you don't want to understand hardly any of it, read A Brief History of Time.  If you want to understand a great deal, read The Universe in a Nutshell.  Brian Greene also wrote a good book a few years back called The Elegant Universe.  I also like reading philosophy.  I tend towards Nietzsche (though I don't always agree with him)...I enjoyed The Will to Power, and Beyond Good and Evil, I haven't finished Thus Spoke Zarathustra yet.  I would also recommend Meditations by Marcus Aurelius (yes there really was a Roman emperor by that name).


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah Hawking is a freakin' genius.  I want his book, and have thumbed through it a number of times.


----------



## Max. Q (Feb 26, 2003)

The Icewind Dale trilogy by R.A. Salvatore!!! 

Awesome book! This is my first time reading a book by this author, truly amazing! 

When this book first came out I was immersed in the Dragonlance Chronicle series, so I never paid much attention to his books.


----------



## tidalwaverus (Feb 26, 2003)

If you want to read a series of good books 12 books Move to strike will hook ya, then you will have to read them all in order.
Perry O'shawnessy Rules

Nicholas Evans "the smoke jumber" also wrote the "horse whisper" 

Lean which Greg Iles books have you read?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

I also really like Tim O'brien..."The Things They Carried" was incredible...I also really liked "In the Lake of the Woods".  I really want to read "Going After Cacciato" too.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Yeah Hawking is a freakin' genius.  I want his book, and have thumbed through it a number of times.



Just a little note to the reader...I always try to keep in mind that Hawking's genius is within the realm of physics.  He likes to wax philosophical, but doesn't always do so well.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2003)

Update on the Dark Tower series.  I was going to start re-reading them all soon to get ready for the next 2 new ones that was coming out within the next year.  just read this tonights so now it looks like I need to buy the new versions and re-read them.  

Dark Tower Volumes I - IV 
Viking will reissue hardcover editions of the first four volumes of the Dark Tower Series, Plume will reissue Trade paperback editions as well.

And. . . Stephen's added material to The Gunslinger. Stephen explains: 

"Here's the scoop on the new material I've added to The Gunslinger. The idea was to bring The Gunslinger in line with the material in the new books as well as the material in the first four. The other thing I wanted to do was to rewrite to some degree for language because I always felt it had a different feel than the other books because I was so young when I wrote it. The material is about an additional 10% (about 35 manuscript pages) with changes on almost every page."


----------



## Mudge (Mar 14, 2003)

hmm


----------



## Stickboy (Mar 15, 2003)

I read, but it's most tech stuff.  If I had to put a favorite author out it would be J.D. Salinger  (Catcher in the Rye, Franny and Zooey, Nine Stories, Raise High the Roof Beam Carpenters, etc.).

I still read those books every year or so.


----------



## kuso (Apr 1, 2003)

I just ordered.......

Vanished Man: A Lincoln Rhyme Novel  Jeffery Deaver 

Another Fine Myth/Myth Conceptions" Robert Asprin 

The Lord of the Rings (Lord of the Rings) British boxed set  J.R.R. Tolk ( looks way cooler than the US one  )

My Jihad" Aukai Collins

Dreamcatcher" Stephen King

Bravo Two Zero" Andy McNab

The Last Detective" Robert Crais 

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" Douglas Adams


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

> The Lord of the Rings (Lord of the Rings) British boxed set J.R.R. Tolk ( looks way cooler than the US one  )



Kuso, you got a link to this one.  I wanna see 

Kuso - you read my mind, I was gonna revive this today.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

I finished Black House by King and Straub and all I have to say for those who have not read it yet:  Stick with the beginning, yes its dry and boring but the end is so worth it.  Also, I speculate there will be another one in this series.

So far:  The Talisman and Black House and when your done reading it you'll know why I think there will be another.  

Oh and don't forget, this series also ties in with The Dark Tower Series


----------



## Freeman (Apr 1, 2003)

if the book version of "dreamcatcher" is anything like the movie, it's going to suck ass Kuso...sorry!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

Its FAR from the movie.  The book kicks ass!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Another Fine Myth/Myth Conceptions" Robert Asprin



You've got just enough of a jeuvenile sense of humor to REALLY enjoy these............................I do.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Its FAR from the movie.  The book kicks ass!!!!



well I'm glad to hear that...this movie was great if you like laughing your ass off at something entirely rediculous..me and my friend were so loud and obnoxious!


----------



## kuso (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Kuso, you got a link to this one.  I wanna see
> 
> Kuso - you read my mind, I was gonna revive this today.




Here you go..this is the English version and this is the US version thats available here......I already have the UK version of the Hoobit too so........


----------



## kuso (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You've got just enough of a jeuvenile sense of humor to REALLY enjoy these............................I do.



LOL...The write up said about the same  I thought I`d buy a few books here others had recommended that I`d not read, so I hope I do get a laugh here 

BTW...welcome back Freeman


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Apr 1, 2003)

Kuso~ There is the ULTIMATE GUIDE, which has all.. I think 5 books in one.. DEFINITELY a good read. 

I myself have been reading the DUNE series. Im on book three.. DEMMIT!!  I cant put these down!!

Ive never really been into literary sci-fi, but MAN.. this is some good stuff!! I cant even begin to describe what the book is like, but u read and feel for these characters, and thier causes.. and then some thing happens, and there are conflicts of interest, and you are torn becuase u dont know who you want to end up on top, you dont know who to trust.  Its crazy.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

Strut - did you see Children of the Dune on ScifFi?  I didn't watch it but I wanted to.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Here you go..this is the English version and this is the US version thats available here......I already have the UK version of the Hoobit too so........



Other than I can't read what it sees, the covers are way cooler than the US


----------



## kuso (Apr 1, 2003)

Sorry, here is the British versin in ENGLISH

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0261102389/ref=sr_aps_books_1_1/026-0434146-6022029

And the cool covers   ( the only reason I chose the Brit version 


http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/0261102389.02.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

I still want to get This One 

And This One


----------



## kuso (Apr 1, 2003)

I think I`ll wait and see if I enjoy the first 4 first


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

You'll love it.  Did you see any of the movies yet???


----------



## kuso (Apr 1, 2003)

None of them...I hate seeing movies and then reading the book.... Had I seen them I probably wouldn`t have bought them.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh no the movies are awesome!!  You'll like both  - I guarantee that.


----------



## kuso (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh yeah, I`m sure I`ll love them....After the books


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

Of course - Books before Movies - thats the only way.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Apr 2, 2003)

Jodi~ Nope, I didnt watch Children of Dune.. I saw it on tv tho, and I caught a few minutes of it.. it seemed kinda  but my boy told me about the books, and I had never heard of them..

Ive read three of the books in the past five days!!! 

<----crack head

read fast to begin with, and once i find something I like, I devour it!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Of course - Books before Movies - thats the only way.



Unless you're talking about Steven King, go see the sucky movie and THEN read the awesome book.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2003)

DAMN!!!! 

Thats alot of books in 5 days.  How many pages we talking here.


----------



## tidalwaverus (Apr 2, 2003)

John Grishams new book the king of torts just came out has any one read it yet?

I think he has the record for books to movies, all really good.

If not who does?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2003)

I think Stephen King does   Hey I warned you guys I was a big fan.

Movies:

CARRIE 
THE SHINING 
CREEPSHOW I & II 
CUJO 
THE DEAD ZONE 
CHRISTINE 
CHILDREN OF THE CORN - Adapted from NIGHT SHIFT. 
FIRESTARTER 
CAT'S EYE - Adapted from NIGHT SHIFT. 
SILVER BULLET - Adapted from CYCLE OF THE WEREWOLF. 
MAXIMUM OVERDRIVE - Adapted from NIGHT SHIFT. 
STAND BY ME - Adapted from "The Body" from DIFFERENT SEASONS. 
THE RUNNING MAN 
PET SEMATARY 
GRAVEYARD SHIFT - Adapted from NIGHT SHIFT. 
MISERY 
SLEEPWALKERS - An original screenplay, not based on a previously published book or story. 
THE MANGLER - Adapted from NIGHT SHIFT. 
THE DARK HALF 
NEEDFUL THINGS 
DOLORES CLAIBORNE 
THINNER 
THE SHAWSHANK REDEMPTION - Adapted from "Rita Hayworth & the Shawshank Redemption" from DIFFERENT SEASONS. 
THE NIGHT FLIER - Adapted from NIGHTMARES & DREAMSCAPES. 
APT PUPIL - Adapted from DIFFERENT SEASONS. 
THE GREEN MILE 
HEARTS IN ATLANTIS 
DREAMCATCHERS

Television:
SALEM'S LOT 
IT 
THE STAND 
SOMETIMES THEY COME BACK 
TOMMYKNOCKERS 
THE LANGOLIERS 
THE SHINING 
STORM OF THE CENTURY 
THE GOLDEN YEARS (Series, Cancelled after 6 episodes)
ROSE RED 
THE DEAD ZONE


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_ Hey I warned you guys I was a big fan.



Yeah, but you didn't say you were an OBSESSED fan.  

How about we revise the original equation and say "books to GOOD movies".


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Apr 3, 2003)

Jodi~ they are each polly about 300-400 pages


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah, but you didn't say you were an OBSESSED fan.
> 
> How about we revise the original equation and say "books to GOOD movies".



Actually it would be GOOD Books to BAD Movies.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> Jodi~ they are each polly about 300-400 pages



Damn I thought I read alot.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Actually it would be GOOD Books to BAD Movies.



Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a question....is LOTR better than The Hobbit?

I hope so as I`ve just read The Hobbit and it did nothing for me


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2003)

Most Definately!

You didn't like The Hobbit?


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2003)

Not that I didn`t like it so much, just kinda a non-event if you know what I mean.

I was worried if it was the high point the next three are gonna suck ass is all


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't have time to read much other than school text, but when I had a normal life I like to read Steven King, ....ummmm who is the author that writes all the "the" books...ie The Client etc... I like him.

Ok, you can laugh but my all time favorite book is Where the Red Fern Grows. I read it about once a year and cry every damn time.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I don't have time to read much other than school text, but when I had a normal life I like to read Steven King, ....ummmm who is the author that writes all the "the" books...ie The Client etc... I like him.
> 
> Ok, you can laugh but my all time favorite book is Where the Red Fern Grows. I read it about once a year and cry every damn time.



Is it John Grisham? I forget...it has been awhile.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes Buff it is.

If you've read this thread at all its pretty obvious I'm a SK fan.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Not that I didn`t like it so much, just kinda a non-event if you know what I mean.
> 
> I was worried if it was the high point the next three are gonna suck ass is all



You do have to like fantasy reading but Tolkien is in a class of his own.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You do have to like fantasy reading but Tolkien is in a class of his own.




Although it has been a few years since I read it, as I recall, _The Hobbit_ was more of a foundation for subsequent books.....sort of an explanation of who Bilbo was, etc. 
Now I could be wrong........I read it when I was.....12? Jeeze, maybe I should read it again!


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2003)

I think you are right DM, thats what it is I think. I guess I`m not much into fantasy novels much, but I`ll plod through the rest, and hope I enjoy them


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2003)

I hope you do too.  They are remarkable.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes Buff it is.
> 
> If you've read this thread at all its pretty obvious I'm a SK fan.



Yes, he is awesome. I can't wait to get to read again.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 23, 2003)

I love shawshank redemption, a great movie, so is the green mile, SK made some of his movies around where I live, they actually put an ad in our local paper to be extras in his movies, almost took my children for it, in the turn of the century..............not that daring though.................


----------



## katie64 (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh and I read alot of spiritual, natural healing, self help, and some physics............Marianne Williamson is one of my favorites........


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I think Stephen King does   Hey I warned you guys I was a big fan.
> 
> Movies:
> ...


WOW!!   I am impressed!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Apr 25, 2003)

I also like reading Horoscope books.. my Favorite Author is Suzanne White..

The New Chinese Astrology & The New Astrology

I also like this new book called Born on a Rotten Day


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 25, 2003)

playboy has great pic....a great articles


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> playboy has great pic....a great articles



Articles?  In Playboy?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2003)

So much for trying to keep an intellectual thread around here!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 28, 2003)

He started it.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2003)

Likely story.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

Think about it though, you started a thread that stayed clean for four whole pages.  That's gotta be some kind of record around here.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Well, I decided to give this thread some legs.  I love reading and, well, I have a few authors and books that I can recommend. 


Clive Cussler (The Dirk Pitt novels and Kurt Austin novels).  This dude makes James Bond look like an unpotty trained 3 year old.  Pitt does things and thinks of things that would blow your mind.

James Patterson:  did anyone ever see the movies Along Came a Spider and Kiss the Girls?  He was the author.  These are the Alex Cross novels.  He also has written others but the Cross novels imho are his best.

Patricia Cornwell:  Body of Evidence with Madonna and Willem Dafoe. 
Not a very good movie but the book is amazing.  These are the Kay Scarpetta novels.  Those are her best.

Jeffrey Deaver:  How can anyone forget The Bone Collector with Denzel and Angela Jolie?  These are the Lincoln Rhymes and Amelia Sachs novels...

Now that I have revived this thread, it woud be cool to see what else you guys can recommend...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

Patricia Cornwell has some great books.   Really easy to get into and so hard to put down.  I love the suspense.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

I agree, there is another guy named Steve Martini, he's the Anti John Grisham.  Grisham's books mostly had to do with the law and the use of the law.  He then started going in a wrong direction that made his books boring.  Martini's hero Madriani is a hands on lawyer.  Anyone who liked Grisham's early stuff will love Martini's books....


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 4, 2004)

Jodi, that's cool I like King also, especially his short stories.
Koonz is OK but IMHO King rules that genre.
Cornwell, I read her before, pretty good, is her main character Kay Scarpatta or something like that? or maybe that's from another female crime novelist?, maybe Tanmi Hoag sp?
My favorite books are, in no particular order
-The Old Man and the Sea
-Animal Farm
-Lord of the Flies
-The Great Gatsby


----------



## majoha (Aug 5, 2004)

Hmmm.. a book thread... interesting....

OKay - a few of my fav authors in no particular order:

Albert Camus
Yukio Mishima
Osamu Dazi
Saul Bellow
Checkov
Truman Capote

To name but a few...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 5, 2004)

Anything by Dr.Seuss - just boggles me with its complexity.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2004)

majoha said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. a book thread... interesting....
> 
> OKay - a few of my fav authors in no particular order:
> 
> ...


This thread was started about a year and a half ago


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> This thread was started about a year and a half ago


People read books back then.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> People read books back then.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> This thread was started about a year and a half ago


I know, but somehow it popped in front of me and I love reading....
Also check John Sanford, that's if you like crime books....


----------



## majoha (Aug 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> This thread was started about a year and a half ago




Ha! I didn't realise that - I only found it because someone posted on it today...  Makes you wonder what other "treasures" are hidden deep in the sands of the forums just waiting to be uncovered....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

It makes you wonder what the hell I was doing that I found this thread


----------



## Paynne (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, since it's active now, might as well contribute.

DaVinci Code, and Angels and Demons by Dan Brown. They're page turners but it seems that he wrote them with future movies in mind.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, I decided to give this thread some legs.  I love reading and, well, I have a few authors and books that I can recommend.
> 
> 
> Clive Cussler (The Dirk Pitt novels and Kurt Austin novels).  This dude makes James Bond look like an unpotty trained 3 year old.  Pitt does things and thinks of things that would blow your mind.
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

Braham Stokers Dracula.  Couldnt hardly set it down.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

majoha said:
			
		

> Ha! I didn't realise that - I only found it because someone posted on it today...  Makes you wonder what other "treasures" are hidden deep in the sands of the forums just waiting to be uncovered....


_treasures_ is one word for 'em...................


----------



## pmech (Aug 6, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Ummm... i like everything. I tend to go in "spurts" though. I'll get addicted to one writer, read all his stuff, then move on to another.
> 
> So... everything from Shakespeare to Clancy to Vonnegut to my most recent R.A. Salvatore obsession.


Drizzt is probably one of my favorite characters out of a fantasy book ever. Glad to see others with these tastes.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 6, 2004)

My favorite authors would be Kathy Reich and Patricia Cornwell.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Drizzt is probably one of my favorite characters out of a fantasy book ever. Glad to see others with these tastes.


Ditto.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Another good author is Jonathan Kellerman...

Switching authors, one of the greatest authors I have ever read is Jeffrey Archer...Cain and Abel was my favorite of his...


----------

